# Anyone have experience with sprouts?



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi:

I am interested in trying sprouts for a variety of reasons: Tired of the high cost of lettuce and prepared salads, the so so condition of same, and I spend weeks at a time on my boat where salad greens are unavailable.

Any recommendations as to what seeds to start with, and any mail order sources in Canada? What seeds are most economical? Any other tips?

Cheers


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Sprouts are super easy grow. I have never bought seeds just for sprouting. Most of what we used were happy accidental science experiments of stuff we have at home. I just used chia seed, quinoa seeds, dried chick peas and other dried beans. for the larger ones, I rinse, and soak over night, drain, add a little more water. put on a damp paper towel in an old clam shell container. Some recommend a cheese cloth which I never had one around. Just make sure your seeds and beans are not too old. I just used the big bags from costcos and Loblaws of stuff we already eat.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Have done them many times over the past 40 yrs and the last time used a 2 tier plastic growing tray where you just added water to the top and it drained to the bottom after the seeds were dampened. Unfortunately after using for a couple of years the seeds seemed to develop a mould and after trying to figure out the reason and trying different approaches we tossed everything away. We have been recently been talking about trying it again for the reason mention by hboy.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I am the only one in my house that enjoys sprouts and its been awhile since I have purchased any. Is there a significant cost savings in growing your own? I would certainly be willing to give it a go. We also use plastic grow trays to get our plants started in early spring. Good to know that if mould becomes an issue the trays could be the culprit.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

They're great, they're easy, and they're cheaper









Mumm's Sprouting Seeds | Delicious Organic Non-GMO Seeds


Mumm's grows and supplies Certified Organic, GMO-free seeds for sprouting at home or commercially. Enjoy your sprouts fresh daily!




sprouting.com





Several have a slight radishy taste, if you like that.
The red clover is particularly nice.

I actually set up a row of mason jars and use a pantyhose sock and rubber band, then just do the daily rinse method.

The pantyhose sock things are basically nylons that are only the size of the foot, so they make great filters/strainers for the top



Cost


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks for the tips and ideas. I'll probably make an initial order from Mumm's to get started.


----------



## JM1983 (Dec 30, 2020)

Been sprouting for a few years now. Generally just sprout broccoli seeds which are supposed to be very healthy for you and contain a lot of Sulforaphane. The easiest method is the larger mason jars with sprouting lids - its just a wire mesh lid. Rinse them twice a day for a week or two and thats it. Links to the products I use below:

Food to Live Sprouts
Sprouting jar lids


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

hboy54 said:


> Thanks for the tips and ideas. I'll probably make an initial order from Mumm's to get started.


Sunflower greens are very popular. You can grow them in soilless blankets or real soil. If you're concerned over mold you can purchase food grade hydrogen peroxide from Mumm's. Don't mistaken the fuzzy roots for mold! Good luck.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

I've been sprouting for years. Mostly, broccoli sprouts.

Broccoli is a bit hard to seed, until you've done it once.

If you have access to a 3d printer, I have several sprouting things on thingiverse, including a drain lid for a quart sealer. I've tried my own containers and quart sealers. These days, I use quart sealers.

Mild is a big problem. One pump of hydrogen peroxide from a listing bottle solves that problem but you can't let it get too bad. Even washing the container with warm soapy water will not eliminate. Need the HP to keep it in check.

Seeds from Amazon are hit and miss. I've gotten broccoli sprout seeds that were not broccoli. In fact, few have been as labeled. I don't recall my trusted brands or I would share them. I think if you are sprouting more mainstream flora, you will have better luck.

Good luck and good health. 😎


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

Well I ordered seeds and infrastructure from Mumm's. Everything arrived in a few days and I have sprouted 6 varieties so far and had a couple salads consisting of sprouts and lettuce greens from my grow room on the basement.

Cheers and thanks again.


----------

